# écran iMac G4 sans aucune icone



## armazan (8 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Ce matin j'allume mon Mac et j'obtiens un écran avec juste mon fond d'écran et la "boule qui tourne" pour me faire patienter. Le dock apparait bien à la demande, je peux ouvrir tous les logiciels du dock et accéder à tous mes dossiers et tout marche normalement. Mais sur l'écran, aucune icone...! La barre des menus du haut est également absente sauf quand j'ouvre une appli dont la barre s'affiche alors...
J'ai redémarré plusieurs fois sans changement.
L'un de vous aurait une explication et une solution?
Merci infiniment.
iMac "boule" PPC G4 -  1 GHz - 512 RAM - OS 10.3.9


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2010)

bonjour
tu dois avoir des fichiers nazes
( sans doute finder et bureau)

commence par ca
virer
'Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.finder.plist'
'Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.desktop.plist'

poubelle
redemarrage


----------



## armazan (8 Juin 2010)

Bonjour pascalformac,

Ben oui mais pour ça il faudrait que je puisse accéder au DD. Or je ne peux y accéder qu'en appelant un fichier à partir d'une appli ouverte...


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2010)

pas clair
tu as dit je TE cite


> Le dock apparait bien à la demande, je peux ouvrir tous les logiciels du  dock et accéder à tous mes dossiers et tout marche normalement.


mais tu n'as PAS dit que l'icone finder quu est dans le dock 
 est HS

--
ceci dit
as tu un clone?
si oui demarrer dessus
et nettoyer via le clone ( et le mac en banal volume externe)

sinon faudra faire autrement
en agissant directement en ecrivant dans les données OS, facon Terminal ou single user
la  ligne de commande rm
très délicat , faut pas se gourrer


----------



## armazan (8 Juin 2010)

effectivement l'icone finder dans le dock est HS. 
Je vais essayer avec le mode target depuis un autre mac...
à suivre...
merci


----------



## Invité (8 Juin 2010)

Essaie déjà de redémarrer avec la touche "shift" (majuscules non bloquées) enfoncée dès le "boing" et pendant une dizaine de secondes.


----------



## armazan (9 Juin 2010)

Problème résolu.
Merci à "invité" : le redémarrage avec "shift" enfoncé (extensions désactivées)  a résolu le pb...
Et merci de l'aide de pascalformac dont je n'ai cependant pas eu besoin d'essayer sa solution.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2010)

tant mieux mais prudence
ne pas crier Victoire trop vite ( ou crier _Aline , pour qu'elle revienne_)
 ou vendre la peau de l'OS trop vite


si demarrage sans extensions nettoye des trucs ( c'est une de ses fonctions)

 on verra après quelques demarrages... standard


----------



## Invité (9 Juin 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> on verra après quelques demarrages... standard



C'est clair, ça solutionne des fois mais pas toujours.
Les futurs redémarrages normaux donneront le verdict !


----------

